# Do Longer Overhead Walkways Exist?



## HockeyMagic39 (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm having a hard time finding an overhead pedestrian walkway for my layout. I've decided to go with three tracks wide, but every walkway I find is made for two tracks or I find stations that split tracks apart. First, this has eliminated a lot of options for my train station (due to my tracks being laid out next to each other 3-wide). Second, two of my track lines are a double crossover (one side is part of the first main line) while the third track is a second mainline so they really can't be split apart. Other than custom made, does anyone have a solution? I have even thought of buying two overhead walkways and breaking them apart to form a three track wide walkway, but I don't know what I am doing in regard to accomplishing that. Any and all ideas are welcome. If you know of a link to a website that will solve this problem, please add it to your response. Thanks!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Many times they are now underground instead of over the tracks.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Can you kitbash 2 kits into one?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Can you kitbash 2 kits into one?


That would be my suggestion as well. Only problem is that he said, "other than custom-made".

For the OP: Unfortunately, sometimes customization is the only option. It's really not reasonalbe to expect to find an off-the-shelf product for every conceivable situation. If you're going to restrict yourself to only COTS stuff, then you really need to design your layout with that in mind, and avoid any situation for which you haven't already identified the model that you will use. Which is very restrictive. It's a much better option to get familiar with and comfortable with kit-bashing and scratch-building, so that your can build the layout you really want, not one that is made up of parts that some product manager somewhere thinks will sell.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like custom made is the only solution (other than what he said in post #2)..
I'd slice away stairway at one end (not in the middle of bridge)..With some simple plastic strips, an Exacto knife, styrene glue, and paint (if necessary), in a short time you could easily have what you need..and look upon it with pride....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

HockeyMagic39 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding an overhead pedestrian walkway for my layout. I've decided to go with three tracks wide, but every walkway I find is made for two tracks or I find stations that split tracks apart. First, this has eliminated a lot of options for my train station (due to my tracks being laid out next to each other 3-wide). Second, two of my track lines are a double crossover (one side is part of the first main line) while the third track is a second mainline so they really can't be split apart. Other than custom made, does anyone have a solution? I have even thought of buying two overhead walkways and breaking them apart to form a three track wide walkway, but I don't know what I am doing in regard to accomplishing that. Any and all ideas are welcome. If you know of a link to a website that will solve this problem, please add it to your response. Thanks!


Gold metal models makes etched brass industrial walkways in N-scale and HO. They can be soldered together to form a walkway that is more than the 6" length of a single walkway. These walkways have a "perforated metal" open grid walking surface. They also have a built-in handrail. I believe there are also some steps in the set. If not, the same company makes steps. These walkways look good, but are a bit narrow for handling a rail station's crowd. Simpler, wider, and possibly cheaper, would be to glue two of the Atlas pedestrian overpass bridges together. Or you could save the price of two kits by just building one of the Atlas overpass kits and making your own, longer, center bridge section with styrene strips.
I used the steps from an Atlas pedestrian overpass kit, and a Tommy Tec overpass kit, to kitbash the passenger stairs for Seattle Union Station. Like your case, there was nothing commercially available that fit my need for something that looked like the stairs at the real station, so I had to adapt parts of two different kits, and add some parts of my own. For that matter, the same is true of the entire Union Station, King St. station, Sears Roebuck's mail order building, and some other Seattle buildings. They had to be scratchbuilt. More generic kits were added to fill in the general cityscape. 

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------

